# Ukbff south east - 16th May



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Any one have any info on this show ?

is anyone here doing it ?

Im doing the inter under 80's and my mate is doing classics.

Anyone know when the details are released ? or where i cna get them now ?

Running order, start time, ticket price etc ?

Thanks


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Any one have any info on this show ?
> 
> is anyone here doing it ?
> 
> ...


From the UKBFF webby mate, call the organiser

16/05: LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS

Beck Theatre, Grange Road, Hayes, UB3 2UE

Promoter: Julian Feinstein: 02088 927037

Entry forms to: 27 Ailsa Road, St. Margarets, Twickenham, TW1 1QJ

Entry form here:

http://ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/entry_form.pdf

Running order you wont know until you get there mate.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm hopefully doing the fitness class - if I'm ready!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Cheers MT, ill prob call to see if i can get a vague idea what time ill be on as i need to plan my water etc.

Lulu, you will be fine, good luck see you there. come say hello


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

I will do Locust. Fingers crossed I'll be ready. Routine's done but bodyfat needs to come down - hopefully watching the Portsmouth show this weekend will give a big motivation boost!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ok little update on this,

weigh in is at 2pm, judging starts at 3.30am i presume its a run through show.

no stage order though.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll be there shouting for you mate, not your mate in the classics if he is bigger than me lol

Good luck with the last few weeks


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

he is a titch like me mate lol.

cheers see u there, im in dark place today bro, lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

haha I'll give him a round of applause - just one lol

Finding it tough dude? PM me if I can help


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

just been dieting for coming up 18 weeks mate, finding some days very hard, but hey thats what its all about, are u competing ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm going to the show .. couple of guys from my gym will be competing .. can't wait


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

sizar said:


> i'm going to the show .. couple of guys from my gym will be competing .. can't wait


what gym mate, what catagories etc ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

fort galaxy gym mate. one guy 1st timer and i'm not sure about the other guy. he has competed before.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

is that in ilford ? ahh it is, u train my brother in law lol.

he said some guys were competing, wont post his name on a public forum.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ill be on the Cnp stand with Dawn and then ill be getting myself on stage in the evening for a guest spot. See you all there and good luck to all competing!

J


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

supercell said:


> Ill be on the Cnp stand with Dawn and then ill be getting myself on stage in the evening for a guest spot. See you all there and good luck to all competing!
> 
> J


cool nice one looking forward to see you there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> just been dieting for coming up 18 weeks mate, finding some days very hard, but hey thats what its all about, are u competing ?


I know the feeling! Been struggling - back on track this week, but last week I really didn't think I'd be ready. Lost the plot a bit and ended up not losing anything! At least I got my routine done!

Hang in there - it's Beer and Ben & Jerry's time in less than 3 weeks!! :beer:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lulu said:


> I will do Locust. Fingers crossed I'll be ready. Routine's done but bodyfat needs to come down - hopefully watching the Portsmouth show this weekend will give a big motivation boost!


nice one leigh, didnt know you were making a comeback! :thumbup1:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Origin said:


> nice one leigh, didnt know you were making a comeback! :thumbup1:


oops sorry that was me, stupid shared computer lol


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, thought I'd give it another go - prove I'm not past it! :whistling: . Given me something to focus on. I'm now PT'ing fulltime, so figured in the buildup to summer it might be quite a good marketing tool - I figured if the ladies want to lose weight for a beach holiday, they'll probably go to the PT who has just dropped lots of weight and got in shape! Well, that's the plan anyway :thumb:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

great, hopefully this time will be your year! Got to keep the fitness class alive, especially with competitors with good routines! (says me - a total hypocrite cos i'm not planning on a return to backflipping ever!!!!!!)


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

:thumb: I'll do my best - as long as there's no youngsters competing I should be ok!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Id love to know where i can get the tickets from?

I want to buy some tickets, do i call julian feinstein? Where the hell can i buy them from?


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

becks theater booking office will put you them buy on the door mate if you bell them.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Id love to know where i can get the tickets from?
> 
> I want to buy some tickets, do i call julian feinstein? Where the hell can i buy them from?


Alright Adam

I've tried there web site and had no luck.

I handle the Beck's advertising leaflets for the local area so are give my contact a call and see if I can find out more as I want to go as well.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

I phone the theatre booking office on saturday afternoon and my tickets arrived yesterday by post


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

s man said:


> Alright Adam
> 
> I've tried there web site and had no luck.
> 
> I handle the Beck's advertising leaflets for the local area so are give my contact a call and see if I can find out more as I want to go as well.


Hi steve, long time no speak mate. Who are you going with?

I phoned beck theatre and they said you can only order them directly from their ticket box office.

They also said out of 600 tickets, there are only 150 left. They will most likely be gone by sunday!! So if anyone was thinking of coming down on the day to get tickets, they might get a repeat of a few years back and end up outside the venue not being able to be let in.

If you want, we could link up bro, i want to go to check it out, feel like chilling at a comp this weekend and never been to the south east before (beck theatre). Take care mate.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Are see if I can sort out a couple of tickets and get back to you mate.

I'm up at the Nabba North East in Batley supporting Rack on Saturday so this show will cap of the week end very nicely!!


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

This show usually sells out and there are often some 50 or 100 angry people turned away. If you are going to go you should definitely book now or get there early.


----------



## The_One (Feb 10, 2009)

Cecil Crossdale of Genesis gym is competing in the heavies, the man is looking awesome and is packing some serious muscle. Should be a good show. Good luck to all competing at this event.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Il be attending this one,hope to see a good show.Feel free to come say hello!!!

good luck to everyone!

Ps ST i remember cecil he has a great shape!!!


----------



## The_One (Feb 10, 2009)

gunit said:


> Il be attending this one,hope to see a good show.Feel free to come say hello!!!
> 
> good luck to everyone!
> 
> Ps ST i remember cecil he has a great shape!!!


Hey big G, hope your well mate. Yeah Cecil has a great shape and should have been pro years ago had he carried on, im sure he is going to make amends that this weekend though.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Booked a couple of tickets from the Beck theatre today - and as was said above there were not many left, so anyone wanting to attend should book early by credit card tomorrow.

Beck Theatre Box Office: 020 8561 8371


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Good luck to everyone for the show..Ill be at the front taking pictures so come over and say hello! And all the competitors make sure you grab a pic form off me or JoJo007 :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Fivos are you doing any back stage shots ?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

LOCUST said:


> Fivos are you doing any back stage shots ?


Not sure to be honest. Most want me to do front stage now..it is alot more work post show though...I may arrange some studio\gym shoot days before the finals at gym around the country if enough people are interested.

Fivos


----------



## Denis Doronin (May 16, 2010)

i will be there in 2 hours


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to wish my little mate Mark 'Scouse' Pugh all the best for the under 70's class and Kev Wilson for the Masters class.....you go guys

By the way you won't be able miss Mark he will be wearing shocking pink shiny trunks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i am leaving around half 1 BOOM  should be good. will get some vid and pics too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just on way home took nearly 500 pics of inters and masters and classics got me so in the mood for my show in 6weeks


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got in from the show and eaten.

Was nice to see friends and familiar faces and catch up, always a pleasure to chat/chill with anyone from uk-m.

The show was decent and the lighter inter classes and classics class were v good.

3 people stood out imo, firstly my friend dennis who won the classics class. Big congrats to him as he looked great and was well deserved, the guy that came in second also looked good but was edged on condition.

In the under 90 inters category the winner (mo) from fort galaxy (i think) was also impressive, it was a very competitive class with lots of competitors. He deserved the win and should do nicely at the british title in the u90 inters as well.

But the guy thay stood out the most by far was cecil (crossdale?) in thr heavies (u100 kg). Brilliant physique. Always nice to go to a contest at regional level and be pleasantly suprised when a real top quality competitor turns up and steals the show, cecil was that guy. I also think that if he can shave maybe 2 kg off and come in completely shredded at the british title then he will win the heavyweights. Gonna say straight up that if he tightens up a teeny bit more, i can not see anyone in the under 100's beating him. Shape, mass amd condition are all there. Infact i think he will be one to watch for overall british champion in 2010. Real top quality.

Dont believe me, ask tom instead then haha. Hope u got home safely tom (long drive), thanx for looking after my jacket mate.

Also hope james l. managed to find ur phone!

James looked great at the guest spot, fuller than in the europa but still his classic lines/shape, he also managed to get some cardio in, handing out, back

and forth about 10 trophies lol.

Pleased i went


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

OJay said:


> Just on way home took nearly 500 pics of inters and masters and classics got me so in the mood for my show in 6weeks


wack up pics of the inters u90s...lets see these lads


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Was anyone shouting

"KEEP IT TIGHT"


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

XJPX said:


> wack up pics of the inters u90s...lets see these lads


Should be able to do it today mate


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

hey all , i didnt place top 3 in the inter under 80's was slightly outsized at 71.9kg but for me its a process i have to go through to get that size on and the only option at the weight im at, cant go backwards to u70's and to heavy for clasics lol.

still had a little striation in my glutes and my conditionwas my best ever so im well happy and i prepped myself this time.

gotta say im so happy for my bro and training partner chris who got 3rd in the classics in his 1st show, smallest guy in the line up, had to have a wee to make the weight as he was 100g over the weight lol. he got his trophy he was admiring like a little baby haha.

met some great people from uk muscle, brit bb and lulu, and tom blackman, fivos ill be wanting them pics mate.

rebound time, can gain the 7-8lb i need to get me where i want then ill be able to hold my own a bit better at 5ft 5in lol.

used the jan tana ultra 1 tan, was ok but didnt last the day unfortunaly, was a bit poop atthe evning show.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate i was there what class did you compete at ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

got loads more pics up to the classic class

album here but not all there gimme shout if you want any not great quality


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Was anyone shouting
> 
> "KEEP IT TIGHT"


Having never been to a BB show due to my missus thinking i'm a closet **** for wanting to watch oiled up men in skimpy briefs display themselves on stage, do people actually shout this? :confused1:


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

Great to meet you Locust - I reckon Chris would have slept grinning from ear to ear, you prepped him well! Had a good time, would have been better if I'd had some competition, but so shattered by the evening and doing my routine. Have attacked the icecream.....now to get this tan off!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There was a LOT of 'keep it tight' in the U70 class. 

Cecil Crossdale - GOD DAMN. Saw him backstage and helped him with a little bit of oil and he looked monstrous then but on stage just breathtaking.

A VERY strong contender for the U100 and possibly overall, just a very nice freakliy huge physique and a tight waist.

Very impressed with him.

Saw a few people at the show met Locust for first time and ended up being BritBB's coathanger lol.

Also kicked off at the restaurant as my burger and chips was possibly the worst meal Ive had in a long time

Aberdeen angus burger which Im sure wasn't aberdeen angus

and COLD chips. When I complained they said 'the chef said he can cook you some warmer ones if you like?' Umm yes please dimwits.

Overall quality of physiques was good I thought, only saw a few classes fully but those I saw had all made a good effort.

Pity I couldnt stay for the evening show but it was a long drive, even leaving at 8pm I didnt get home till 10pm.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

YES mo smashed his class .. number 16 and 32 have some chunky ABs ..

Tom saw you yesterday mate looking well mate


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

here some for you guys


----------



## BRASS MONKEY (Jun 9, 2008)

Could you put some pics of masters o/40s up please.


----------



## Denis Doronin (May 16, 2010)

Adam thank you very much for your support ! I Really was need you there !


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some impressive physiques i must say


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

sizar said:


> here some for you guys


That 2nd pic is you in a few years time!! Haha.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

crazy conditioning


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

u90s


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mrbez said:


> That 2nd pic is you in a few years time!! Haha.


bloody wish mate.. that's my mate.. his got crazy legs and arms. :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

number 19 was so grumpy the lil guy .. and few nice gynos was on stage .. they need to sort it out before they step on stage !


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Just got in from the show and eaten.
> 
> Was nice to see friends and familiar faces and catch up, always a pleasure to chat/chill with anyone from uk-m.
> 
> ...


Cecil stole the show as well as the biggest trunks award, Bertil Fox stylee!

In all seriousness we could well have witnessed the next heavy uk champ and overall champ. Agree, another 5-6lbs off and he'd be untouchable!

As for my phone, yes found it. In my fookin bag where I had put it before doing guest spot......Fcuk wit!!

Good to see you mate, looking very well indeed at the moment. Nice healthy off season conditioning. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Was anyone shouting
> 
> "KEEP IT TIGHT"


You have to when at a show...my mate was competing in the u-90s and you are really supporting him unless you unleash those three magic words!

What I want to know is who was the humongous dude people were confusing for Zack Khan? Fair enough he was in off-season shape to say the least but the man was immense!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

westsider said:


> You have to when at a show...my mate was competing in the u-90s and you are really supporting him unless you unleash those three magic words!
> 
> What I want to know is who was the humongous dude people were confusing for Zack Khan? Fair enough he was in off-season shape to say the least but the man was immense!


black top ,,, black hat ?


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah thats the man! what a beast (in the kindest possible way before he decides I am to be his mid-afternoon snack!!!)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

westsider said:


> yeah thats the man! what a beast (in the kindest possible way before he decides I am to be his mid-afternoon snack!!!)


there were some big lads there .. damn how did they fit in the seats .. terrible leg pains .. not healthy .. i got to train legs today lol :laugh:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah watching Eddie Abbew fit in to the seat was quite interesting!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

westsider said:


> You have to when at a show...my mate was competing in the u-90s and you are really supporting him unless you unleash those three magic words!
> 
> What I want to know is who was the humongous dude people were confusing for Zack Khan? Fair enough he was in off-season shape to say the least but the man was immense!


That is ivan. Really nice guy. He was off season and likes to blow up, but dont be fooled by his current condition because he can get in good shape and looked very good at the stars of tomo last year. You might also be seeing him on stage later on in the year. For a very tall guy, he has great legs/outer quad sweep and some very good potential imo. I think he will shock a few people when he turns up to compete next.

We both did the mr titan together for our first show back in 2008.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Was Eddie Irvine with him?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

supercell said:


> Cecil stole the show as well as the biggest trunks award, Bertil Fox stylee!
> 
> In all seriousness we could well have witnessed the next heavy uk champ and overall champ. Agree, another 5-6lbs off and he'd be untouchable!
> 
> ...


Haha, it was in your bag all along? I went back to get my jacket (that tom was looking after and had taken with him in the interval so had to try find him) and when i got it with my phone, came back to the room but you werent there. But glad you got it in the end. BACK UP THE NUMBERS today haha, i can only imagine with the contacts/links you have on it, what a nightmare it would be to lose.

Pleasure to meet you as always. Taking the advice that everyone else gave me except i used to ignore (stupidly) and today have started cardio and dieting as well for the late summer, starting weight is 19 stone 4 (270 on the dot which is actually what yourself, paul and wade all said i shouldnt go beyond), seemed that 270 was the plateau that i hit anyway without holding too much bodyfat, so seems a great time to strip away and see what i look like without having to lose 5 stone of sh1t this time round!

Take care mate.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

edited


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Britbb said:


> That is ivan. Really nice guy. He was off season and likes to blow up, but dont be fooled by his current condition because he can get in good shape and looked very good at the stars of tomo last year. You might also be seeing him on stage later on in the year. For a very tall guy, he has great legs/outer quad sweep and some very good potential imo. I think he will shock a few people when he turns up to compete next.
> 
> We both did the mr titan together for our first show back in 2008.


Yeah spoke to him briefly as he was sat with my mate Peter Trefkov. He seemed very friendly and looking at the size he has got I would love to see what he looks like dialled in. I imagine even shredded he would probably get on the stage at 115kg+ look forward to seeing that.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> fook me thats awesome irish
> 
> david coulthard got from monaco to london quick and got his tan on etc lol


Have you competed on a bodybuilding stage yet?

Where did you place in your class?

This guy has and he placed top 3, so why dont you congratulate him on his placing and offer him some respect instead of some childish comments?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

just abit fun mate i will edit post if it offends you

suggest you say the same to irish since he raised the original **** take!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MarcusWright said:


> just abit fun mate i will edit post if it offends you
> 
> suggest you say the same to irish since he raised the original **** take!


Nobody likes a snitch.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

best take it down mate

re snitch sorry

i get brunt end of your joke


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

cecil from genesis gym???? well my eyes must be bad as he has been at metro-flex gym every day bar sundays for the 6 months and well done to another one of our guys dennis who won the classic class. thats another two qualified for the brits.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Doug1975 said:


> cecil from genesis gym???? well my eyes must be bad as he has been at metro-flex gym every day bar sundays for the 6 months and well done to another one of our guys dennis who won the classic class. thats another two qualified for the brits.


think he was at activ8 in slough training aswell last week. so much for overtraining theory


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carly said:


> A huge well done to all that competed!!! P.S MARCUSWRIGHT, please take my picture down!! thank you


All ready sorted Carly....


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

How's it going Locust?

Glad to see you competing again. Why can't you do u70s? only 2kgs to lose.

"cant go backwards to u70's and to heavy for clasics lol. "


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

!


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Locust

Was good meeting you briefly on Sunday. You looked great, as did your mate in the Classics. Shame I couldn't hang around for the evening. Respect to you both.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

The dragon said:


> How's it going Locust?
> 
> Glad to see you competing again. Why can't you do u70s? only 2kgs to lose.
> 
> "cant go backwards to u70's and to heavy for clasics lol. "


Hey rob im good mate,

lol its called bodybuilding not bodygetting smaller haha.

ive actully put on about 8-10lb since last year as i was in alot better condition than the anglian.

just have to ride it out mate and put on the size i need.

best way to do that is compete and rebound,i dont really care tomuch where i place i just love being upthere.it goes so quick..


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

aspiringBB said:


> Hi Locust
> 
> Was good meeting you briefly on Sunday. You looked great, as did your mate in the Classics. Shame I couldn't hang around for the evening. Respect to you both.


Hey dude, good to meet you. cheers for the use of the bands, need to get myself someof them lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=421312&id=512575345#!/photo.php?fbid=10150186741320346&set=a.10150186740050346.421312.512575345&theater

is this you locust? just looking through my south eastpics and recognised it


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

no mate, he won my class, thats me in my avi in the same show.


----------

